# Empty follicles/immature eggs



## FrenchMagpie (Aug 14, 2015)

I've just taken the call that none of my eggs fertilised after EC yesterday.  Pretty gutted especially given I have had several successful IVF/FETs in the past and this result has completely floored me.  Obviously I’m quite a bit older now but I wonder of anyone has had a similar result and if they managed to overcome?  Is this the end of the road for me?  

I’m now 43, had successful IVF at 39 and again at 41.  I know I am very lucky.  We’ve been doing a few months of OI with smallish amounts of gonal f (150/day) which resulted in decent follicle numbers (between 2 and 6) but no BFP.  Tried IVF this month on 450 gonal f.  Took a while to get going but had 5-6 decent sized follicles going in to EC (and a few smaller). Scanned before the procedure so I know they were there but they only collected 3 eggs.  The other follicles were empty.  Todays call told us that 2 of the 3 were immature and 1 didn’t fertilise correctly and would perish.  

I was on the same protocol which had worked in the past but a higher dose of Supracur initially.  I am trying to figure out if this simply the effects of age, in which case we will stop trying.  Ive always had decent egg hauls but quality not great so I’m surprised to have only got 3, and to have so many immature and empty follicles.  I was concerned that my clinic was triggering me too early, whenever I have done natural cycles, my follicles have been huge before my natural LH surge but the nurses overruled my concerns and we went ahead with EC.  Would a higher dose of supracur have had such a catastrophic impact?  Also, wouldn't they have known that the eggs were immature upon collection?  I have a bit of a weird feeling about the whole collection yesterday...

Does anyone have any wise (and kind) words?  I need to decide if I should chalk this up to a bad luck cycle and try again or call it quits.  I’m pretty sad today


----------



## MummyWalnut (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi. I’m sorry to read that you’re down about your cycle. I hope you’re feeling a bit better about things.

It must have been devastating... not getting any embryos to transfer. I may be facing a similar fate. I have 5-6 follicles going into my EC next week - compared to >20 from my first (and successful) stim cycle 2.5 years ago. My AMH crash stunned me. I expected it to fall but to crash so badly (from 19.3 to 6.7 pmol/l). 

I just wanted to send a virtual hug your way. I hope you find happiness in whatever decision you make in your TTC journey


----------

